# Problème lors de l'installation de Windows 7 avec Boot Camp



## tarakk (4 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous! 

J'ai un IMac de fin 2013 sous Yosemite 10.10.3 et avec Boot Camp 5.1.4 (500).
J'ai téléchargé auprès de mon université Windows 7 64 bits en fichier .iso et je l'ai installé avec Boot Camp. J'ai partitionné mon disque 1T avec une partition windows de 85Go et tout se passait bien, je suivais le tutoriel Apple, jusqu'au moment où mon mac est censé redémarrer sous windows après l'installation: un message d'erreur s'affiche et je ne trouve aucun moyen de faire démarrer  windows. Ce message est: 
"Windows n'a pas pu démarrer. Une récente modification du logiciel pourrait être la cause de cet incident. Pour corriger le problème: 
1. Insérez le disque d'installation de windows et redémarrez l'ordinateur. 
2. Choisissez les paramètres de langues et cliquez sur "suivant". 
3. Cliquez sur "Réparer votre ordinateur". 

Si vous n'avez pas ce disque, contactez votre administrateur système ou le fabriquant de votre ordinateur pour obtenir de l'assistance. 

Fichier: \windows\system32\drivers\AppleSSD.sys
Statut: 0xc0000428
Infos: windows ne peut pas vérifier la signature numérique de ce fichier. "

J'ai tenté de supprimer le fichier AppleSSD.sys et de supprimer la partition et de tout recommencer avec Boot Camp, mais dans les deux cas le même message d'erreur s'affiche et je ne peux plus rien faire. Les seules solutions que j'ai trouvées sur internet sont de "redémarrer avec la dernière configuration connue" ou d'utiliser le disque d'installation (que je n'ai pas), windows ne démarre toujours pas. 

Est ce que vous auriez une idée comment résoudre ce problème? 

Voici les messages d'erreur qui s'affichent: 
















Merci d'avance pour votre aide! 
Tim.


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2016)

Pour le cas ou, un peu de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-probleme-lors-du-boot.1269365/


----------



## tarakk (4 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le cas ou, un peu de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/threads/bootcamp-probleme-lors-du-boot.1269365/



Merci beaucoup! 
Le message d'erreur ne s'affiche plus, mais maintenant lorsque je dois donner un nom à l'ordinateur et la session windows, le clavier et la souris ne marchent pas... 
Avez vous un idée d'où vient le problème? En suivant le lien donné sur la discussion donnée avec votre lien, le site (twocanoes) dit de passer par parallels, est ce qu'il faut que je fasse ça ou vous connaissez une manière de le faire plus rapide? 
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Février 2016)

Regarde ceci : https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control


----------



## tarakk (5 Février 2016)

Justement, ceci n'a pas marché...


----------



## Geekfou (5 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
tu peux essayer cette solution 
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR


----------



## tarakk (5 Février 2016)

merci. 
Mais d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, je dois être sous windows pour ouvrir le dossier boot camp préalablement téléchargé et mis sur un disque dur, or c'est la fin de l'installation de windows que je n'arrive pas à faire puisqu'il n'est pas possible de faire marcher la souris et le clavier, même s'ils sont filaires... 
Je ne peut plus rien faire là:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (5 Février 2016)

Tu as vraiment essayé ce qui est sur cette page (pas le lien en bas) : https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control


----------



## tarakk (5 Février 2016)

Bonjour,
Justement à ce propos, ils disent que "sudo /usr/sbin/bless --mount /Volumes/BOOTCAMP --setBoot --legacy --legacydrivehint /dev/disk0" est un exemple, ce qui laisse penser qu'il faut modifier ce texte pour l'adapter à notre cas, mais je vois pas quoi modifier et par quoi... En faisant un simple copié collé, j'obtiens:


et en modifiant BOOTCAMP par Untitled , je met le mot de passe et rien ne se passe; au redémarrage sur Windows je ne peux toujours rien faire...


----------



## steve15 (28 Juin 2016)

Bonjour
J'ai suivi la procédure  https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control

Aucun clavier qui revient, et pourtant la commande fonctionne.

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Juin 2016)

steve15 a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai suivi la procédure  https://twocanoes.zendesk.com/hc/en...-boot-mode-fix-for-keyboard-and-mouse-control
> 
> Aucun clavier qui revient, et pourtant la commande fonctionne.
> ...


Pourrais-tu être un peu + précis, quelles commandes as-tu passé?


----------

